# JKD Study group to be started soon



## STse35 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi there, I will be starting a JKD study group soon. If there is anyone interested in learning Jeet Kune Do, feel free to contact me; Stephen Tse 0279135612, I live in 6/2 Constable Street Newtown 6021 Wellington


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2013)

Good luck! I studied it here in Indiana and really got a lot out of it.


----------



## angelariz (Jan 14, 2022)

STse35 said:


> Hi there, I will be starting a JKD study group soon. If there is anyone interested in learning Jeet Kune Do, feel free to contact me; Stephen Tse 0279135612, I live in 6/2 Constable Street Newtown 6021 Wellington


What is your lineage?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2022)

angelariz said:


> What is your lineage?


An almost 10 year old post?  He's not likely to respond...


----------



## angelariz (Jan 16, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> An almost 10 year old post?  He's not likely to respond...


I suppose I should start looking at dates on the posts. Oh well.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 17, 2022)

angelariz said:


> I suppose I should start looking at dates on the posts. Oh well.


It's easy to do, especially in the less active forums.  And every once in while, it triggers new life on an issue or pulls an inactive person out of the woodwork...  Just don't expect it often.


----------

